# Help!!



## Jermaine (Jul 26, 2011)

So i have a 1988 VW cabriolet that im having some issues with. I had the motor changed out for a 2.0 motor out of a 1995 cabrio. 1) I got a airtex 3210 in-tank fuel pump on the inside of it. It seems as if its pushing to much fuel. Reason i say so is because when i mash the gas hard it seems to bog down. 2) When driving the car only gets up to 65 mph and wont go faster than that. Its as if its maxing out at 65, sounds like it too. ANy ideas on what could be going on with it. cant get turn signals to work either. Changed turn signal relays and fuses. Please hit me up with any info you have. I also could be reached by telephone. 843-997-0506


----------

